
Qualcomm says Apple would be nothing without its technology - nodesocket
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/qualcomm-says-apple-would-be-nothing-without-its-technology-2017-04-10
======
mtgx
I haven't read up on Intel's anti-trust cases, and even though I know they've
done many of the things Qualcomm has done so far, I think Qualcomm is a much
nastier company. Some proof for that is that multiple governments have already
fined it or are about to fine it a billion dollar a piece.

If you've read some of my previous comments on Intel, you know I'm not a fan
of the company (precisely because of the nasty monopolistic behavior it tends
to employ as well). But Qualcomm scares me, and it makes me wonder whether I
even want them to break Intel's monopoly in the PC market, only to be abused
by an even worse company.

Granted, a new monopoly isn't necessarily the only outcome, and perhaps a more
ideal (but also relatively realistic) situation would be something like Intel
holding 40% of the PC market (as it retreats to more profitable up-markets),
AMD holding 35% of the market (thanks to Ryzen and high value/buck), and
Qualcomm 25% of the market (think low-budget high-volume $100 laptops in
China, India and Africa).

Anyways, read-up on the things Qualcomm has done, especially the KFTC anti-
trust case against Qualcomm. I actually read through the whole pdf file from
KFTC recently, but they seem to have taken all anti-trust papers down from the
past three years, likely because companies like Qualcomm complained that those
papers would "hurt their image". However there is still another anti-trust
case paper against Qualcomm from 2012, but I haven't read that one yet.

[http://www.zdnet.com/article/qualcomm-blocked-samsung-
from-s...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/qualcomm-blocked-samsung-from-selling-
exynos-chips-kftc/)

[https://www.cnet.com/news/qualcomm-hit-with-850m-fine-in-
sou...](https://www.cnet.com/news/qualcomm-hit-with-850m-fine-in-south-korea-
antitrust-probe/)

[http://www.ftc.go.kr/eng/bbs.do](http://www.ftc.go.kr/eng/bbs.do)

------
mankash666
Heights of irony for Apple to complain about unfair practices, when it not
only acts as a gate keeper to it's platform via the app store, but also takes
a 30% cut on revenues - neither ever done before.

And then there's​ Qualcomm, which is truly monopolistic. They deserve each
other

